# Hussar X RTA



## Rob Fisher (2/4/19)

I have put off buying an Hussar X RTA because all previous Hussar RTA's just never had enough airflow and they are certainly not cheap but finally the FOMO got the better of me and I picked up one recently and it arrived in Vape Mail today!

The standard size is stupid with its 2ml tank and I will need to find an extension tank for it because 2ml won't last from my office to the car! I get the TPD story for the UK but why make it the standard tank for Europe?

As always with Hussar tanks, it has juice flow control and pull off cap for top side fill. The top cap is tight enough without being too tight like some of my previous Hussars and the juice flow is an easy and simple turn.

There is no doubt that the Hussar X is a really good looking tank!

The airflow which is what was worrying me the most is a restricted DL and I'm finally happy with an Hussar RTA for airflow!

The flavour is really good and I expected it to be. So overall a happy purchase but off to find an extension tank!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy (2/4/19)

How did you find building it Rob, the deck doesn’t look to difficult to work with but did notice that cotton wick placement into the well required some attention as the tank and chimney section are flush and press down on the cotton, stuffing cotton in well is not the way to go or risk loosing flavour. 

I personally like the look of his RTA, also has some interesting features for the juice flow control with exceptional build quility. And it’s Ultem, my favourite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/4/19)

Looks very nice @Rob Fisher , thanks for the feedback!
Hope you find a good extension option

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/19)

CaliGuy said:


> How did you find building it Rob, the deck doesn’t look to difficult to work with but did notice that cotton wick placement into the well required some attention as the tank and chimney section are flush and press down on the cotton, stuffing cotton in well is not the way to go or risk loosing flavour.
> 
> I personally like the look of his RTA, also has some interesting features for the juice flow control with exceptional build quility. And it’s Ultem, my favourite.



It wasn't a big issue and relatively easy... just trimming the coil legs took a bit of attention.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

